# Surge of Sensitive generation z people.



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> Yes, it is. Except they can't follow you around if you decide to leave on the internet lol


no, it's not (2)


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Chest said:


> no, it's not (2)


Whatever, Superman. I own all the kryptonite.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Empress Appleia Cattius XII said:


> Most Generation Z people on the internet are going through a delicate age in life at the moment, teen years and whatnot. They're not going to be super-confident or particularly wise yet. Imagine how Generation Y must have looked like to older generations. Same old, same old.


To add to this, adolescence, which most Gen Z'ers are going through is the most insecure time of a person's life because the opinions of their peer group (not adults or any other group of people) matter most at this time in their life.

So it's not impossible to see one of them coming online, and then taking it personally.... This is the point at which they take everything they developed to date and sort of assemble it together into a more "adult" self... and the sensitivity is borne out of a strong need to defend that budding self.

I'm not even sure what the problem is? If you don't like it, click "Ignore User."


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> What are we going to do about the whole generation z expecting the internet to be a safe and comforting haven and the older people just saying what they feel they have to say? It's getting really annoying when I think I'm talking to an adult and suddenly they start whining that I am too insensitive and then I check and viola! Generation Z.
> 
> I have nothing against them but it's quite annoying... Do they not realize that talking to strangers on the internet is the same as talking to strangers on the street and they're all gonna be different?
> 
> ...


I was about to post the same thing about Generation Y.


----------



## kittenmogu (Jun 19, 2014)

I don't see how it's a problem limited to Generation Z. I think anyone who is new to the internet and new to life in general wouldn't know what to expect and would be "sensitive". To me it's the same as complaining that our next generation of teenagers are going to have body image struggles. Like no shit. Everyone's young at some point. I don't know what the hell's going to come after Generation Z but they're going to be "sensitive" too. Like do you not know how being young generally works?


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Why is sensitivity considered to be a bad trait?


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

kittenmogu said:


> I don't see how it's a problem limited to Generation Z. I think anyone who is new to the internet and new to life in general wouldn't know what to expect and would be "sensitive". To me it's the same as complaining that our next generation of teenagers are going to have body image struggles. Like no shit. Everyone's young at some point. I don't know what the hell's going to come after Generation Z but they're going to be "sensitive" too. Like do you not know how being young generally works?


Generation Z-V2?

We should start a bet going. Gen Z is going to be over in like a couple of years. If it started in 1995 (I think?) we've got at most 3-5 more years of it left.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

kittenmogu said:


> I don't see how it's a problem limited to Generation Z. I think anyone who is new to the internet and new to life in general wouldn't know what to expect and would be "sensitive". To me it's the same as complaining that our next generation of teenagers are going to have body image struggles. Like no shit. Everyone's young at some point. I don't know what the hell's going to come after Generation Z but they're going to be "sensitive" too. Like do you not know how being young generally works?


I was never so whiney as a child. Someone told me something I didn't like I wasn't all "Waaaaaa you're mean imma report you for not breaking any of the forum rulesssss"



walking tourist said:


> Why is sensitivity considered to be a bad trait?


When that sensitivity is to words, it is a bad trait.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

JungleDelRey said:


> Generation Z-V2?
> 
> We should start a bet going. Gen Z is going to be over in like a couple of years. If it started in 1995 (I think?) we've got at most 3-5 more years of it left.


I hope they call that generation P. for poop.


----------



## kittenmogu (Jun 19, 2014)

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> I was never so whiney as a child. Someone told me something I didn't like I wasn't all "Waaaaaa you're mean imma report you for not breaking any of the forum rulesssss"


I think what you're looking for is "sense of entitlement."


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

kittenmogu said:


> I think what you're looking for is "sense of entitlement."


No, what I'm looking for is stated in the OP. A section where z's can't go and a section for z's where the older people can't go.

BTW, entitlement to what? xD wtf


----------



## kittenmogu (Jun 19, 2014)

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> No, what I'm looking for is stated in the OP. A section where z's can't go and a section for z's where the older people can't go.


I was referring to your mis-conflation of sensitivity with sense of entitlement. But I'm glad to see you're willing to make generalizations about people based on their generation label and want to deliberately exclude all of them from something here based on their age.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

kittenmogu said:


> I was referring to your mis-conflation of sensitivity with sense of entitlement. But I'm glad to see you're willing to make generalizations about people based on their generation label and want to deliberately exclude all of them from something here based on their age.


Okay


----------



## Sunn (Mar 12, 2014)

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> What are we going to do about the whole generation z expecting the internet to be a safe and comforting haven and the older people just saying what they feel they have to say? It's getting really annoying when I think I'm talking to an adult and suddenly they start whining that I am too insensitive and then I check and viola! Generation Z.
> 
> I have nothing against them but it's quite annoying... Do they not realize that talking to strangers on the internet is the same as talking to strangers on the street and they're all gonna be different?
> 
> ...


Ignore them/us.

It's what I do.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

ItsSunnyOutHere said:


> Ignore them/us.
> 
> It's what I do.


It's kind of hard when they are the bulk of our new members... I can try, though!


----------



## Sunn (Mar 12, 2014)

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> It's kind of hard when they are the bulk of our new members... I can try, though!


I also forgot to mention that me, personally being a Z member' I avoid the Z board in general like the damn plague solely because of the reasons you gave.

it would be nice though if like you said there COULD be a personal Age tailored thread where only people of a certain group could go' but that'd be a discussion with an admin I think. Otherwise I'd like to wish you the best of luck.


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah, what you're probably encountering is kids basically. Teenagers. Which is easily the most volatile age group there is, no matter what generation they happen to reside in (FTR, I don't really consider 18-19 in the same group of maturity as the rest, despite technically being teens). When I was a teenager, one of the things I hated was when adults dismissed me based on my age. 

So I try to make a point of treating teenagers like adults. And if they act like the teenagers that they are, then so be it. But sometimes, they will just act like adults in return and it's all good.

P.S. I have run into plenty of adults who act like immature teenagers. They are usually just more subtle about it.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

It is known as generation bashing.
It's stupid and unnecessary at best, regardless of which generation is getting bashed. At worst, it is prejudice.



kittenmogu said:


> I was referring to your mis-conflation of sensitivity with sense of entitlement. But I'm glad to see you're willing to make generalizations about people based on their generation label and want to deliberately exclude all of them from something here based on their age.


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

You do realize this is a psychology forum. People come here because they have issues or they want to understand themselves and other people a little better. People also come here because they're interested in the science and the thought behind psychology. Most people -- including myself, come here because it's a combination of the two. It's only rational to conclude that this attracts people who are sensitive and those who want to understand human sensitivities. Sorry ... but I'm just stating the obvious.

I'm on the older half of Gen-Y, you could make the argument that I'm a young Gen-X because I'm substantially younger than my sister and I've always had older friends until recently. In defence of the teenagers, some of most insightful and brilliant posts I've read on this forum was from a Gen-Z INTP. There are other youngsters in the NF forums who also have very insightful things to say. So, let them speak. Sensors, I only really know Lefty who's strikes me as has it together.

If you want to get into media analysis, study cultural and economic trends and from it come to the conclusion that we are becoming more and more emotionally sensitive then I would have to agree with you. Much of out advertising appeals both to our sense of identity/tradition and to our emotions and therefore reflects how we are conditioned to think. Furthermore, media personalities always speak of the emotional impact of a movie, song, etc. and seldom discuss the ideas and intellectual merits of the work. Actors and actresses often exaggerate emotional reactions during award shows and most facebook shares are a regurgitation of social values without and reflection as to how the institution operates and whether it's ethical to even support such a cause. Emotional impulsiveness , I don't think it's a Gen-Z problem but something that impacts all people.


----------



## Pinion (Jul 31, 2013)

Aren't most of them teenagers right about now? Has anyone posted "you might just be dealing with whiny teenagers" yet?

These teenagers are probably less fun, is all. When I was growing up there wasn't as much Internet access as there is today so I could have fun freaking people out with it. Gen Z probably makes half the weird shit on the Internet now.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

This thread hurt my feelings X'(


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Will you feel better if I give you some chocolate? Dark or milk chocolate?



Wellsy said:


> This thread hurt my feelings X'(


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

walking tourist said:


> Will you feel better if I give you some chocolate? Dark or milk chocolate?


Actually just got some from another student in clasz ^_^


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I was given some chocolate last night at book club... dark, milk, and mints! Yum. I'm sharing them with my mom. Enjoy your chocolate!



Wellsy said:


> Actually just got some from another student in clasz ^_^


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh look, another Gen Y elitist :/

And maybe it's because a lot of bitter old people like to be mean on the internet simply because they can.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> What are we going to do about the whole generation z expecting the internet to be a safe and comforting haven and the older people just saying what they feel they have to say? It's getting really annoying when I think I'm talking to an adult and suddenly they start whining that I am too insensitive and then I check and viola! Generation Z.
> 
> I have nothing against them but it's quite annoying... Do they not realize that talking to strangers on the internet is the same as talking to strangers on the street and they're all gonna be different?
> 
> ...


I agree.

It's boo-hoo all over da place, I tells ya. We're spoilin' 'em too much. They gotsta learn it's not all Bieber and Pussycat dolls out there, y'know?

Then again, when we were their age, we probably weren't much different. I'd say that the annoyance is only there 'cause we recognize the symptoms, and all we can do is watch them make the same mistakes we did, 'cause they're as stubborn as we were, y'get me?

Just think of it like.. You're talking to your past self. What would you tell yourself at that age? Right? Maybe tough love is required, or maybe one really _should _be sensitive-- Depending on the scenario.


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

... or maybe it's advantageous for teenagers to play the sensitivity card. I don't know where you guys are from, but Canadian education in the 1990s and 2000s concentrated not on critical thought but on positive space, multiculturalism, social relativism, and sucking up to anyone who anyone who just might be offended. They're exploiting our educational conditioning because it is profitable for them to do so.

I had piano students try the identity game, the learning disability game ... and somehow when I called them out on it or told them I forgot to change the oil in my heart and didn't exactly care, everything was fine. I don't know about you guys but I certainly exploited the authority of my parents by throwing bigger and louder tantrums and brought shame to the Fe-oriented family, why ... because that way I got what I wanted.

It's playing the culture of the elders, more than anything. I just smile and give them a sarcastic "oh, my emo heart is breaking with pity. Could you call my cardiologist, please?" Other than that, the intelligent ones are good company, and I still hold by what I said before: that this IS a psych forum and that popular culture encourages emotionality because emotional impulses are what sells product.


----------

